# Convict Beauty Contest...a challenge



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

Just thought it would be interesting to have a lil contest to see who owned the best looking Con.

Here is my entry....you will be doing well to pip her :dancing:

who dares take up the challenge??? :wink:


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

Your female is certainly good looking, but here is my entry as best looking couple. :thumb:


















StillaZilla


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

A bad pic but here is an old female of mine. I'll get some pics of my new pairs sometime but they don't look as good.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

wow the competition is fierce already

stilla I love your male espically the texture of his scales and the long dorsal of the female and yes there are a great looking pair.

Mud yours has great colours too!!

I think it is close but I'm still wining on the cuteness factor!! :dancing: but maybee I'm a lil bias


----------



## Burtess (Apr 5, 2006)

Some awsome cons there!

Here's mine, sorry for the dirty glass.....










Burt


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

oh wow butress shes is a stunner


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's my pair in a video just taken a few min ago! However, I have been having problems getting them to pair off! They did once and she laid eggs and then they were eaten and every time I undivide them the Male tries to court with her and does a little dance and then does her own thing by swimming around and then get's chased! Then when I divide them they both meet each other at the divider! I don't get it! The first spawn was maybe a month ago! And I feed them flakes, brine shrimp, bloodworms, beefheart, mysis shrimp, and plankton and do weekly 50% syphon water changes! Can anyone help?

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01900.flv


----------



## Cichlidman (Dec 5, 2002)

The little blue cousin of the convict. :wink: Those are some nice females Burtess and Hubbynz.

Nick


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is a video of our convicts plus a lil more!!  
http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/jj236/sweetsummerrose/?action=view&current=100_5128.flv


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Unfortunantly this little darling did not make it through a shipping to another member a few states away. Nicest looking female I have ever seen.


----------



## Matt B. (Jun 29, 2005)

I'll throw my pic in for fun........I see there is some tuff competition here..............

when will the winner of this "contest" be announced?

My female looks pretty good, in my opinion.......but I think I have a good shot at best couple....just take a look....they wont stop making out  :lol:


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

ok cool the competition is heating up

how about at the end of next week once we get more entries we have a week of voting? One vote each.


----------



## Cichlidman (Dec 5, 2002)

Couple more pics from last night. :thumb:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

You guys have some nice looking Convicts! Since beauty is in the eye of the beholder Iâ€™m not going to call out my favorite, but all so far are really nice!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Toby!

I agree ALL of them are BEAUTIFUL in their own ways! I posted mine not to try and win but to just show my pair and show how I love and care for them! We are all proud of our own Convicts and in our eyes we see them as winners! :thumb:


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

hands down, all are beautiful. this should not be a contest. this should be a parade or a gala :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

no you gys are wrong....mine is the best :wink: haha


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

mine has the nicest Nuchal hump (thats an ooooold pic, and i mean really old, bout a year) so mine is the best hehehehehehehehe, ill post a better pic when they are in there own tank.


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, she might not be the best looking con here, but I seriously doubt any are better mothers! 


















Usually she is more of a blur, chasing everyone away from her fry.


----------



## fatpuffer (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Cichlidman (Dec 5, 2002)

Fatpuffer, that seems to be Cryptoheros cutteri or spilurus. Still a relation to cons, just wanted to point that out. Nice big male!

Nick


----------



## fatpuffer (Jul 30, 2007)

It was in a tank full of convicts. Can anybody else validate that species? BTW thanks cichlid man!

Js


----------



## madfish325 (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

over night my **** male beat the **** out of my female trying to protect the latest fry.......I have her seperated in a hospital area but it could be touch and go :-(

I have a female juve left over from my first batch of cons....if she passes away would it be a bad idea to replace her with one of her babies???? Or is in-breeding a no no in fishy land?


----------



## sirmo (Sep 9, 2008)

I like my chances...

Action shot


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

hubbynz, what are the plans for the babies? I use mine as feeders, so in-breeding wouldn't a prob. If you are planning on keeping them, or giving them away, I would get a female from an lfs.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Line breeding is a common practice in fish.

No worries.


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

fatpuffer said:


> It was in a tank full of convicts. Can anybody else validate that species? BTW thanks cichlid man!
> 
> Js


Possibly a hybrid, or a spilurum - notice how the lines are a lot more uniform than what everyone else is posting...other small variations between them...


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

here are a few shots of my pair.

the female 

















the pair


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Gorgeous pair! :drooling: 
Beautiful convicts in this thread---keep the pics coming everyone! opcorn:

BV


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

Well my beautiful female passed away a couple of days ago as a result of being beaten to death by the male who lost the plot trying to protect their latest batch of fry. :-( I happened in the early hours of the morning so I did not have chance to seperate them.

I'll wait for the next batch of fry to grow out before adding a new female.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Ah krap, sorry to hear that Hubbynz.  
BV


----------



## reddevil6 (Mar 4, 2007)

how big to cons get cos mine has stoped at 3-4''


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok, I have just finished reading through the thread. There are lots of great cons in here, but i have to say my favorite pair is definitely *StillaZillas* I love the deep blue color and the definition on the scales, beautiful fish.


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank You Thank You Thank you


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

reddevil6 said:


> how big to cons get cos mine has stoped at 3-4''


males get 6" and females get 3-4".


----------



## Will254 (Oct 18, 2008)

Here is one of mine










And my other one










sorry for the dirty glass

Kinda a Noob question, but these are both females right?


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

Will254 said:


> Here is one of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya..they are both females...females has those orange tint on the belly


----------

